# Gallops/Fittening Work



## Cedars (3 February 2013)

Hi all,

As the event season looms and we have a big, young horse to get fit, I was wondering where everyone takes their horses for a good gallop? And also, good XC courses? 

We're in Gloucestershire but have transport - not too far though!


----------



## meesha (3 February 2013)

Not open at moment but Adams farm does a ride each month, 12 miles of good ground and 60 optional xc jumps so best of both worlds! Not too crowded as you can start any time, bit like xc schooling with a route ! Takes us ages to get there from Somerset as Cotswolds but v close to you !


----------



## Lanky Loll (4 February 2013)

Nick Gauntlett has a gallops you can hire - not to far from you I think?

Otherwise - Cirencester Park for gallops, Rabson or Wickstead for schooling.
Although apparently the course over at Elmwood is good?


----------



## marmalade76 (11 March 2013)

Cleeve Hill, going is always good on the top and a good bit of hill work to get there


----------

